# Need Help With 39 yr old Rescue



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That is one heck of an undertaking! I would give this horse plenty of time to get adjusted to his new surroundings. If he spent 20+ years in one place, this is a heck of a culture shock to him.

What has worked for me in getting a horse acclimated to water is to use jello in a water bucket for a while to help them get used to the new taste. Maybe add some salt to his feed to stimulate the drinking.

I would try to bath the horse with a tangle fee shampoo to help the burs come out.

Your vet will be a great source of information (as well as many people here with that kind of experience). 39 years old! What made you take on such a project?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Best of luck and I can't wait to see pictures of the old boy.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Baby oil works god for getting cockleburs out.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bless you for giving an old soul a chance at a better life! Electrolites might help him want to drink more. How is he weight wise? Best of luck to you!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, what an undertaking. Bless you for taking him on. I've not got much experience with rescues, but do have some oldies. At his age I'd wonder how are his teeth? My oldest is 30 and is very lacking in the teeth department. He is an easy keeper but only if fed a mash & quality (no stems) hay that I chop. He just can't grind and gets nothing out of pellets or his hay if fed straight. 

Your vet will definitely be your greatest resource in this. He could have underlying problems that need addressed before any safe advice on his care could be given. 

I'd second the kool-aid or electrolytes. Mine are spoiled drinkers (our water is spring fed and tastes like bottled) so when we go other places they most generally refuse the water. I buy the generic diet sports drink powder (diet because of the sugar content) and add a spoonful to their buckets.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you offered him loose salt? Never mind a lick for now. Just grab the box of salt in the house and dump it in a pan. If he'll get into the salt, he'll want to drink. I'd also offer him Senior feed, dampened until almost like wet grass. He could eat this if no teeth plus it will get some moisture into him. I'd offer only 2 lbs to start per feeding(about a 2 lb marg tub) dry, and throw in a tablespoon of salt. Even some grated carrots to entice him. With watery manure they lose electrolytes. You can get this in a tube. Offer the Seniors 3 x daily plus all the hay he will eat, preferably a fine textured hay.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I too would like to see him! Poor old man...
thanks for taking him on


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Just guessing I think Pete is about 500# under weight but he is eating. The big thing is to get him to drink. I'm going to try the suggestions you all gave me. The vet doesn't want to give him IV fluids except as a last resort. He is breathing hard and she thinks its because he is so anemic he's having trouble getting enough Oxygen.
I had a friend suggest making a "creek" in the pasture. Dig a trench and throw a water hose in and just let it flow. We have a backhoe so that won't be that hard to do.
I'm just hoping wants his stress level drops he'll do better. This has been a major change for him. But what is amazing is he is very trusting.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I admire you for undertaking such a rescue but do question whether it is best for the horse. 
I think the owner was wrong to allow the horse to go away from the property where he has lived for so many years thus ladening him with more stress. At his age euthanasia would be the kindest thing.

Try feeding him soaked beet pulp to get liquid into him. That is about all I can suggest.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Like some have said God bless you for taking on this situation. I think soaking his feed to almost a soup consistancy is good to get fluid in him. I would also see about hay/alfalfa pellets and soak that as well into a mash. Just to help him along. Adding stress dex to his feed is also a good idea. try keeping his enviroment as quiet and stress free as possible. Good luck and god bless you.
TRR


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with foxhunter as far as the beet pulp. Two scoops of beet pulp and one scoop of senior feed. Get some DuMor Weightbooster and and some probiotics in there too. Two good scoops of the weight booster and a normal dose of the probiotics. Water it down really good so that it's still soupy after the water is absorbed. Let it set for about an hour before you give it to him, That should not only help with his water intake, but help with nutrition and and weight gain. I sure would like to know how the old boy progresses.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Aw, what a nice thing to do for that horse, it's great he's getting a second chance. Well done to you, and good luck to you both!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Pete finally drank. Only once so far but probably about a gallon. The vet put him on 3# of Purina Ultima mixed to a wet mash twice a day for a couple days. He is eating that with gusto. Thank God. Slowly we will up that amount and in a few weeks very slowly introduce Sr feed, beet pulp and suppliments. We'll probably worm one day next week after his eating has balanced out.

Foxhunter: I understand your feelings. I run a non profit sanctuary of old, blind and perminately injured horses. I have now 8 horses that in all reality if they weren't here they would no doubt be dead. If Pete couldn't have come here I would agree with putting him down but the vet in WV felt this boy could handle the trailer ride which he did like a champ. He is actually much more alert and comfortable acting this afternoon than he was when we first saw him in WV. My horses are on the otherside of the fence and he now has friends too. He actually doesn't seem stressed at all which does surprizes me. 
My feelings are Pete has survived 39 years. He could have many years left in the right enviroment. He deserves the chance to live his remaining time happy, healthy, safe and loved. If his quality of life doesn't include all those things, we own a backhoe.
The owner's husband just died last month after a 2 yr fight with cancer. Selfish or not she couldn't kill the horse. 

If I can remember how, I'll post pictures of this boy and my other old ones. Hopefully Pete will in time look like the rest of my herd...... but maybe not as fat :lol:


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I put an album on my profile with our 3 oldest horses. How can I post pictures on this thread? I can't remember how.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Bless you for taking the old boy in. I'm amazed that he could live to such an old age in that sort of environment. That just goes to show you his will to live and the strong, trusting heart that he has. I wish him a very happy life as he spend his last few years finally comfortable and loved.

As for health, it sounds like your vet has him on the right track. I'd also look into rice bran, if his current diet doesn't do enough after a few months. We have a newly 50 year old QH mare (well cared for her entire life, however) who does very well on Purina Senior, Rice bran, soaked Alfalfa pellets, and a few suppliments for artheritis/joint lubrication etc. A dentist visit might also do him good once his weight has leveled out a bit.

Good luck with him, and I'll be saying a prayer for wonderful Pete tonight!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, God Bless you for doing such a wonderful thing!!!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow that's quite an undertaking, bless you, I hope that Pete passes peacefully when he's ready to go, happy and healthy.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Subbing for pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

mfed58 said:


> Bless you for giving an old soul a chance at a better life! Electrolites might help him want to drink more. How is he weight wise? Best of luck to you!


This is what I always try as well. I travel a lot during the summer and my horses are very picky about water. For some reason they love the cheap all stock electrolytes from Tractor Supply (yellow bag I think) over actual equine brand electrolytes .


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

How do I put pics in a post? When I click the image thing it asks for a http.

And an update: This am I woke up to Pete in with my 2 sighted horses and the youngest blind boy. The old man was lonely and when between the electric tape sometime during the night. He is back in his own pasture for now. Once he has picked up some we will see about letting him have "play dates".


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

What a good heart you have. Im sure the old fellow will be very happy at your farm.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww!! One of our riding instructors horses is 30, and he is still actively ridden in her program. I admire you for taking in so many oldies but goodies. For one old (I'm thinking 34-35 years old) gelding that I knew, his owners gave him added probiotics and iron supplements. If he went off of the probiotics, his diarrhea would always come back.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Micki O said:


> How do I put pics in a post? When I click the image thing it asks for a http.


Scroll down below the area where you type your message, and click on manage attachments. Upload them from there and then close the window.  They should be on then, you can always preview before you post.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for pic info. Here's pictures.
Pete is finally drinking! Now I just want to see him pee :shock: If he keeps eating as well as he is maybe in a month or 2 he will have some meat on his bones.
We have been grooming all afternoon. The burs have been coming out fairly easly because he hadn't shed his winter coat yet. We had to cut part of his mane & forelock. He didn't mind the body work but the tail is another story. He isn't thrilled with us messing with it. We've got mineral oil and a couple metal combs. We don't want to cut it cause he'll need it when the flies get worse.
I had planned to wait a while but now I hope the farrier can come out next week. We noticed Pete is standing on the insides of his hooves and the outer edges are really long. It makes his legs bow in. They don't look bad but they are too long and way out of balance.
Once we get him all groomed I'll post new pics.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy crap!! :shock: how could anyone let a horse get this bad?? 

Kudos to you for taking him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

He is pitiful! Bless you for giving him a chance at a good life. He deserves it. Please post lots of updates.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Poor baby! He's got some major hair on his fetlocks, cushings maybe?

He looks like a sweet sweet boy and I'm glad to hear that he's eating and drinking decently. That's a start anyways. Good luck and keep us all updated on his progress!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh! Poor old man!

Keep us posted on him. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

he's a hot mess. but what a lucky boy to have a human such as yourself to look after him now!!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

We spent about 5 hrs totally working on Pete. The burs actually came out fairly easy. He hadn't dropped his winter coat so it an the burrs can off. I am glad we didn't have to clip him because the nights are still a little chilly and I have no idea how he would deal with a blanket. We did have to cut his forelock and part of his mane but it doesn't look too bad. He needs a bath badly but it needs to warm up a whole lot more first. His tail took 2 of us over an hour but it was worth it. It is beautiful. He seems to be moving a lot better now that those prickly little things aren't covering his body. We removed 1-1/2 - 5 gal buckets of burs off him. We also removed 14 ticks from the upper inside of his legs. They must have made the move with him because none of my other animals have any yet.
He is eating very well and drinking finally. He's probably drank 4 gallon today. I still haven't seen him pee but I haven't been watching him constantly. He isn't stocking up and he may have been just that dehydrated. I have a bunch of stuff to do outside tomorrow so I hope I catch him.
I am worried that the starvation may have caused organ damage but we won't know for a few day - maybe longer. I pray he improves because I want to see him at a good weight trotting with the younger crowd.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

What a lucky fella to have you taking care of him!


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Micky O it's a real blessing that he found his way to your care. As it's been said, he'll have a happy, comfortable stay in his last home with you. Thanks for being there for him. You're a good person. I'm looking forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been following this thread since it was started. Now after looking at the pics, I am so glad for him. No horse deserves to get to the state he is in. You are a great person for giving this sweet boy all the love and care that he needs. I hope to one day be able to afford to rescue and help old, neglected horses. If only all people had the caring heart that you do.. The world would be a much better place..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

those pictures made me want to cry!
It's sickening to think people can just let their horse get like this. /:
I can't wait until he's all better!!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

It is incourageable that anyone, no matter what their circumstances would allow an old soul like this fellow to get in such horrendously poor health. God Bless you for taking him on when he was in such dire need. He must think he has already died and gone to heaven to finally have someone who cares for him as you do.
Saying a prayer for Petie tonight because I fear he is far from out of the woods yet. Bless your souls.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Annnie31 said:


> It is incourageable that anyone, no matter what their circumstances would allow an old soul like this fellow to get in such horrendously poor health. God Bless you for taking him on when he was in such dire need. He must think he has already died and gone to heaven to finally have someone who cares for him as you do.
> Saying a prayer for Petie tonight because I fear he is far from out of the woods yet. Bless your souls.


Petey hit the pony jackpot with you.
So many people say they want to rescue a horse but are really looking for a good horse that's free.
I think an animal knows when you rescue them and they arevery grateful...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The easiest way to get rid of the burrs is to use corn oil. The burrs will slip off of his mane, tail and coat very easily and, of course, it is safe. Plus, unlike showsheen, it won't dry out his coat. Does he have ANY teeth left? Their teeth stop growing at 30yo. I'm sure that your Vet has a plan. He is DEFINITELY living on borrowed time. Bless you for undertaking this. =D


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I had to make Pete's fence hot this morning. He decided he wanted to explore the farm field beside him. (its already plowed and ready for tobacco) After the 4th trip out and me going to get him, I hooked up the charger. He walked along the fence snorting and no doubt cusing me out. 
The farrier is coming Friday to start getting his feet in balance. The vet feels we will have gotten enough food in him by then that I can give him banamine oral to alliviate any soreness that will result. He is up to 1.5# of feed 4 times a day. He eats better if I stand there holding the bowl for him at the perfect height of course :lol: Yes I'm spoiling him but I can't help it. He deserves to be pampered. He is drinking but not the quanity we'd like so I have started adding salt to his feed. I have a natural salt rock around here somewhere. I need to find and put out for him. Still haven't seen him pee but he has to be or he'd be stocking up. His breathing worries me because he looks like it is labored but the rate is normal and he doesn't seems stressed or sound bad. The vet thinks it might be just because he is so skinny it is exaggrated. I still need to finish getting the rest of his winter coat off him. If he doesn't shed it before it stays warm I'll have to clip him. He has been so good about everything else I hope that won't be a problem.
The vet hasn't done a complete exam on him yet. We want to get some groceries in him and do a fecal check before we do too much poking and prodding. I haven't personally checked his teeth but the vet in WV that did his coggins and health certificate for travel said they are far and few between. He smacks his lips like an old person without their dentures in :shock:
I love the fact he is getting an attitude and personality. It makes me think he is physically ok excet for the obvious starvation. We'll just take it a day at a time and pray he keeps improving.
Thanks everyone for you support and kind words. Next to the horses we care for here at the sanctuary, your encouragement makes it worth the lack of sleep and lack of money ;-)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Look at that old soul .. I just love an old horse.

If only he could talk.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I'd just put him down rather than dump a bunch of money into him. At nearly 40 years old he can't live much longer and is dieing. It happens to us all eventually. I have a hard time with this kind of "rescue" the only thing you can do to rescue this horse is to humanely kill it. Then you can find a horse that has a chance at living a good normal life and rescue that one.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Pete peed  The quanity was so-so, the volume not great but acceptable and the color wasn't too dark. I think all systems are working. Now to just get some weight on him.




kevinshorses said:


> I think I'd just put him down rather than dump a bunch of money into him. At nearly 40 years old he can't live much longer and is dieing. It happens to us all eventually. I have a hard time with this kind of "rescue" the only thing you can do to rescue this horse is to humanely kill it. Then you can find a horse that has a chance at living a good normal life and rescue that one.


Kevinshorses: 
I respect your opinion but I have a blind 42 year old that still enjoys giving children rides once a week and he was almost euthanized because of his age when he was 40. It depends on the horse. Also we are not a rescue in the sence of the word. We are a sanctuary for old, blind and perminately injured horses. We provide a safey, healthy, loving home for any horse that meets that criteria until they no longer enjoy a quality life. Of the 8 horses we have here, they all would have been killed because they can't live normal lives anywhere else but here.

As for Pete. The only money being dumped in him right now is for food. (The vet has consulted only so far.) If we find that his condition is due to age related illness and not starvation then he will be humanely euthanized but he deserve the chance. But for now he has spirit and spunk and I don't feel he is read to lay down and die. (And I know when horses are at that point)

There are all types of horse people. I'm the kind that takes the horses no body else wants.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have an old gelding who is approximately 42. I always thought he looked bad, but compared to this poor old guy my horse looks fat. Good luck with his rehab!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Update on Pete.
He is doing really well. We are up to 3# of feed 3 times a day and he's actually looking for more. I have a call in to the vet to find out if I can up the quanity or frequency of feedings. He definately does not like hay. He'll make 1 or 2 hay balls (no teeth) then walk away. I did mow the pasture last week and apparently he can graze on the new growth. The deer flies are already out and were biting the crap out of him so I put swat on him here and there to help with the bites he already has and to repell the flies from continuing to torment him.
Pete is also more active. He travels the entire pasture now and has found the prefect tree to rub and shed against. He is really a sweet boy.
The farrier is coming Friday. Pete's feet at a quick glance don't look bad but when you really look at them they are very out of balance. His front legs tip in and the hind tip out. Also the walls are about 1" below the sole. I'm amazed they aren't all chipped and split giving his poor condition. I'll try to get some pictures up today or tomorrow than again after the farrier.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Subbing for updates
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

How's he doing?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

That's unfortunate he was in that condition. Poor boy! It's wonderful you are working to help him. He does deserve a better life.


----------



## bettyb (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't read all the posts but I've really got to say that I really don't like this thread and I find it terribly sad and upsetting that the poor old horse is being put through so much that is hugely stressful for any horse at his time of life.

Having to get used to being loaded, a new environment, tugging at his coat and tail (he has got cushings hasn't he?) a farrier and everything and for what????

You can see he's not happy and he's at the end of his life and it would be a kindness to let him have a huge feed and give him a pat and then humanely and quickly and quietly put him down. 

VERY VERY SAD that someone decided to inflict all this on him when he's so geriatric.

Is the previous owner being prosecuted for cruelty and causing such awful suffering?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

He sounds happy to me. And how do you even know he's not happy?
She's an angel for taking him in.
If he still has life in him, why take that away from him?
He's obviously.not.stressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

While it may have been easier to have him put down, who knows how long the old boy still has? The fact that he has lived this long in such horrible circumstances without any kind of obvious care tells me that he has a tremendous will to live. Even if he has very little time left I think it's wonderful that he will know what it's like to be cared for and pampered in his twilight hours.I have to commend the OP for all the effort put into Pete and the other geriatric horses at the facility!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Please, read all the rest of the posts before you make an assumption.

ANY horse would get stressed when moving to a new place. He is over it now, what makes you think he has cushings? My 21 year old takes awhile to shed her long winter coat. The guy probably hasn't gotten enough protein, so he grew long hairs that take forever to shed all over his body. I'm sure he was plenty happy after all the tugging on him to get the cockaburrs off was over and he was able to move better.

All this stuff they are doing to him would be what you would have to do to any rescue horse of any age. He looks in fine shape (well, other than the weight), age doesn't always determine the deciding factors. If a horse is vigorous to live, as it seems this guy is, why not try for them? If they want to live, why not help them out?

Every horse, human or animal in general deserves to be happy before they die.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

bettyb said:


> I haven't read all the posts but I've really got to say that I really don't like this thread and I find it terribly sad and upsetting that the poor old horse is being put through so much that is hugely stressful for any horse at his time of life.
> 
> Having to get used to being loaded, a new environment, tugging at his coat and tail (he has got cushings hasn't he?) a farrier and everything and for what????
> 
> ...


Maybe if you read the entire thread you would know the horse is doing wonderfully and is HAPPY.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I just read the entire thread and you did an amazing thing for that poor lost soul! Reminds me of the song Firework by Katy Perry if you listen to the music.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> _I haven't read all the posts but I've really got to say that I really don't like this thread and I find it terribly sad and upsetting that the poor old horse is being put through so much that is hugely stressful for any horse at his time of life.
> 
> Having to get used to being loaded, a new environment, tugging at his coat and tail (he has got cushings hasn't he?) a farrier and everything and for what????
> 
> ...


That really makes me terribly sad that you think that, just because this horse is skinny does not mean that he should be put down. And yes all the "tugging" they did was to *releive the pain* for this horse. If the horse really didnt like it i think that he would make sure she new it unstead of sitting there and letting them take out all the burrs. It makes me sad that you would just give up on a horse that has so far no major problems other than the weight.

My friend took on a 30 year old horse who was just as skinny as pete and no he doesnt have teeth and cost extra money to feed and properly take care of. But now 2 and a half years later he is doing better than the 18 year old out there. Fat and healthy, our vet gave him a body scale of 5 witch our normal and healthy horses were getting 6's. 

She didnt do it because she wanted to through her money away, she does it because it is her passion. 

This horse is coming along nicely and i wish her the best. I dont understand why you put her down, or feel you need to comment negatively when she is doing this horse a favor


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Micki O said:


> Drove from NC to WV and back yesterday and picked up a 39? yr old gelding. His body score is maybe a 2 if you say it fast. He is matted from nose to tail in those little prickly seed pods (we call them cockleburs) The woman said she was feeding him 3-4 lb of Nutrena 12% sweet twice a day (not sure that's true). His hay was a round bale of cattle hay that sat outside his pasture area and they would pull chunks off it once a day. Also he has drank from a creek for the last 20+ years.
> It took us maybe an hour to get him to load. It was the first time in 10-15 years. She couldn't remember. Once in the trailer he did really good. He never had any trouble the entire 6 hours. Peed and pooped once during the ride. Has diarrhea bad. Ate maybe 1# of the 12% 2 hours after we got home. Won't touch our hay and didn't drink all night. This am ate about 1# of Triple Crown Sr and 1# of the sweet. Pooped during the night twice - same consistancy. He is walking very stiff but I figure between the trailer ride and now walking on flat land instead of mountains he is sore.
> I have already talked to my vet. I called her will we were driving home. We have a feed plan and she is going to come out the first of the week unless I need her sooner.
> My main problems are how do I get him to drink from a trough and how do I get this darn burs out of him. I don't know how he will react to clippers. I will take any and all advice on how to care for this boy. He is very sweet and trusting. He seems very strong will too.
> ...


Thats GREAT that you are taking him in! I hope he makes a good recovery!
I ride a horse that is 38! He gets ridden everyday and has so much pep and vigar. We gave him a week off over vacation and boy was he stiff the next week, I strongly believe that keeping him active plays a big role in his longevity and well-being. These photos were taken after a trail ride up and down some pretty good hills, I had to keep holding him back from galloping! Maybe you can see the gray peppering his face, neck and back? Its not from rubbing, its his old man gray hair.

























Maybe after you get him rehabilitated you could put him on a light exercise routine to get things flowing and keep him healthy.  Good luck


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*vigor....I originally wrote vinegar?? So what you got was a drastic improvement lol


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry I haven't updated. Life has gotten in the way.

Pete is actually doing really well. He talks to us the second we walk out the door and basically demands attention which of course he gets.  He deserves it.
He doesn't appear to have any health issues, just malnurished and he is already gaining weight. I am going to weight tape him but I didn't want to do it until he got settled in. The little bit he has gained so far won't make that big of a difference.
I wanted to get pictures of his feet before the farrier but the weather didn't cooperate. The farrier balanced his feet out but didn't take them down as far as they need to go. He didn't want to do anything too drastic. He'll be back in 4 weeks to work on him again. The front 2 and the right rear evened out perfect and he is walking so much better on them. The left rear may have some permamant damage. He is still walking on the outside and twists his foot funny. It could be because of lack of muscle tone or damage to the joints from being improperly trimmed for so long. When the vet comes out on the 20th I'll have her check it.
The only problem we are having is with the deer flies. It didn't get very cold this winter so they are out in swarms. Pete definately doesn't like the sprayer so tomorrow I figure I'll wipe him down with a sponge. I have got to keep those blood suckers off him.:evil:
There is no reason to do blood work right now to determine definately but I really don't think he has cushings. I think the rough unshed coat is more because he hasn't been groomed in a couple years and the burs screwed his coat up. I'm brushing him every other day and he is shedding out really well. I get a bucket of hair off him everytime. And there are places where he has shed out completely and he is so soft and smooth. Its just going to take a time to get him back in shape.

Thank you to everyone who agrees Pete deserves a chance at a good life. Everyday he seems stronger and happy to be alive. Be assured if he becomes tired and miserable I won't prolong his suffering. Basically its up to him how long we follow this path. For now I feel its safe to say he is in the lead and going strong. :clap:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great to hear he is doing good, and can't wait for more updates along the road. I've got a big soft spot for the older horses....
Any idea what breed he is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

If I didn't know any better, I'd have to say that Pete looks like he could be an old mustang. I have followed this thread from the first day, and I continue to be inspired by Pete and especially by you for your compassion and care for these wonderful old souls. I really have a soft spot for the old boys. And I have wished for a long time that they could talk. One can only imagine the lessons we'd learn! Please keep giving us updates!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Good for Pete! I've got a 31 year old mare and she grows coat like a shetland pony and is the last one to blow it in the spring.. I wouldn't worry too much about cushings at this point .. give him some time to shake off that rug!

Can't wait for more pictures..

Pete deserves to be happy and loved .. <3


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Now, to make his life perfect? A 9 year old girl to fuss over him, braid pink ribbons in his mane and kiss his nose every day. (Maybe put glitter on his hooves, too.)


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

How is good ole pete doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*39 yr old rescue*

that is very kind of you to help this poor horse. Kudos !!
If he still has runny poos try some pepto bismol or kaopectac (sp)

To those that felt the horse needed put down because of his age etc etc, 
well thats part of the problem with the world today, If its old get it rid of it. I hope those of you dont have any older animals.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

so glad to hear that he continues to improve and show his personality =P I also agree that a horse that age is going to take much longer to shed out, especially since he's been malnurished for so long. I'm sure with your continued care it'll fall right off and he'll shed into a gorgeous summer coat. Please keep updating with pictures!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Would love an update and some pics after a couple of weeks to see his progress. Im so glad he is shedding and getting rid of winter woolies. He will feel so much better without all that hair. He has a long road to recovery so please do keep us posted.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just read this thread completely and like most of the people commenting here, I am so *so *thankful that Pete has come into your life and is getting the grand pampering till the end of his days. What a lovely man, and it sounds like you are educated in what you do, and at the same time, also a realist about if it all comes too much for him. We all want to rescue horses, but like another said above, there are very few out there who take on a free horse that skinny and attempt to rebuild... those who do, are truly worth their weight in gold.

I look forward to reading every update about Pete! Thank you so much for also turning to this forum to share your experience and share Pete with us... I'm sure he has touched many hearts online already - not to mention completely made you fall in love with him by the sounds of things, and how could you not!! I adore him already!!

All the best!!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Blessings on your house. Sounds like you're running an assisted living center for horses - what a wonderful thing to do! I love it that your Senior Citizen is breaking out to go have adventures. (I don't mean he ought to be allowed to, but I think it's a terrific sign that he *wants* to.) His tail IS beautiful too. Thanks for the updates and thanks for being willing to take on this work.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just the look of him reminds me of an old saddle bronc...idk what it is...maybe it's the big ol hairy feet and legs

Updates?


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been out of town to the Equine Affaire in Columbus OH. My hubby took great care of Pete while I was gone but I worried and missed him horribly (about Pete - not the hubby :shock: ) I hugged Pete's neck as soon as I got home and he nuzzled. I think he missed me too :lol:
Anyway I talked to 3 vets, 1 who specializes in dental, and a nutristionalist about our old boy. They all said basically the same thing. Slowly get his feeding up to suggested amounts, get his teeth looked at without sedation if possible and formulate a plan to get them floated, no worming until he has put on much more weight and had a fecal exam, and the only shots any of them would give him right now is tetnus and rabies. As the 1 vet said, he has live all these years without this stuff. In his shape right now it would be devistating to his system to introduce it. He won't eat hay right now. Hopefully that's because of his teeth. 
I will get some pictures today. I think the boy is doing great.
Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Dearest Micki what a thread you have started since you rescued Pete. I am almost speechless when I think of the kindness you have enveloped him in. I can't wait to see how he progresses. I am so happy there are people like you out there. All the best to you and your herd of beautiful seniors.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

So excited to see pictures


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Today hasn't been a good day. Pete has only eaten maybe a 1/3 of what he's been eating. He is still grazing but off his senior feed. Every way else he seems fine. I suspect its a mouth and/or teeth issue. I'm going to call the vet in the am and see if we can move her coming out from Friday to tomorrow. He is still talkative and stood for over an hour while I groomed him. I got another bucket of hair off him. The deer flies were eating on him (and me) so bad I sprayed us both with Cutter. Its like Off. That helped alot. I'm still getting ticks off him but none of my other horses have any so I'm thinking they came with him and as I get the shed off him I find them. 
Sorry I didn't get pictures today. I promise to post some tomorrow. I'll keep you all posted about what the vet finds. We've been doing so good I don't want to go backwards at all.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just curious, might be a stupid question, but you soak his feed right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Just curious, might be a stupid question, but you soak his feed right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Go Petey Go You hit the Pony Lottery Big Time.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Why did I get quoted for that?? Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Micki O said:


> Today hasn't been a good day. Pete has only eaten maybe a 1/3 of what he's been eating. He is still grazing but off his senior feed.


My horse (18yo) is missing a few teeth from his former career as a show jumper, and going off his grub is my early warning sign that it's time for the dentist. Otherwise, probably you've already thought of this, but just in case you didn't, my guy gets a carb-free grain ration, and when the barn gets down toward the end of the bag, there's a lot of pulverized pellets in that, and Huey *really* does not care for that dusty stuff. He is a TOTAL HOG about his food - I've joked that if you go very far up his Family Tree you run into things with tusks and bristles - but when he gets the busted-up pellets from the bottom 5th of the grain sack, you'd think they were chopped liver. Turns his nose right up at that stuff. Like I said, you probably already been there, done that, but just in case. I've got a soft-spot for your Pete, and I want to help!


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Pete is ok but we had to have the vet out todayfor an emergency visit. He went down about 1:30. He was up with in 20 minutes and doing fine tonight but I saw him drop and figured he was done. Wrong :lol: He was covered in sweat and just laying there. Hubby works 5 minutes away so he got home quick and we started cold hosing. Within 10 maybe 12 minutes Pete was up. The vet was only 15 minutes away so we were still hosing when she got here. His temp was 105 at that time so Lord knows how high it had been. The vet said he has slight sound in 1 lung so she is thinking we have an infection which along with the 85degree day and the fact he is still shedding out he couldn't handle heat. We have started him on anitbiotics, dex for his breathing and appetite and I have to cold hose him every 2 hours or as needed until we get him clipped. I'm going to start working on that tomorrow. I'm not sure how he is going to feel about clippers :shock:
The vet said once we get him use to the enviroment and get weight on him, she see no health issues that would prevent Petie from hanging around for 2 or 3 years. That would be fantastic.

Its weird. Pete has only been here 18 days but when I saw him go down today, it was heart wrenching. Until my husband got home all I did was sit on the ground holding his head crying my eyes out talking to him. Telling him he couldn't leave yet that I'm not done spoiling him yet. I know I'm not ready to let go of him yet and I'm pretty sure he isn't ready to go.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh no! I'm glad that everyone was there to help you so quickly. I'm sure it felt like an eternity though. 

I'm glad he's been started on antibiotics and he's back on track. I'm sure he'll take to clipping like an old pro and will thoroughly enjoy all the attention.

Did the vet take a look at his teeth too?


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

We did look at his teeth or the lack there of . His front teeth aren't too bad - just a little jagged. He has no bottom molars on either side and the top ones are kinds long but he is in no shape for sedation. Once we get the weight on him and are sure all the other issues are resolved we may float them. 
Luckily at this point he doesn't seem to be a picky eater. I think he is off because he just doesn't feel well. The vet gave him banamine yesterday and he ate his dinner fairly well. He's going to get made at me for having to give him meds twice a day but hopefully he will realise its making him feel better.
I'm trying to locate a set of lamb shears to clip him. All I have is dog clippers. They'll work but it will take a while. No big deal. At least its going to be cool for the next couple days so I can do a little bit then quit.
If there are no surprises today I'll post pictures


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come on Petey you can pull through!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Late reading this but wanted to add my "kudos" to the others here. Hoping Pete keeps improving for you!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I'd be one more odd ball to agree with Kevinshorses and BettyB. While I applaud you for taking him on... even if he were my life long dear sweet horse, I would put him down. At this stage it begs the question, whats the point? Heartstrings will get involved and financially he will turn into something that you could have spent to rescue ten horses still young enough to make something for someone and equally deserving of the help. Its tragic that he made it well into his thirties just to be allowed to get into this condition, but on the other hand hes made it well into his thirties and now its just a long, hard, uphill battle to nowhere.

Your heart is certainly in the right place, no one can disagree with that.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Sometimes it's about more than money and numbers .. his life and what's left of it is worth something .. to him and to her.

imo


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont understand why people put her down....she obviously cares for the horse has had the vet come out and getting him the care he needs. She is willing to help a horse who will cost her alot and if she has the time and money why does anyone care that she is willing to help this horse?! I thank her for doing what she is doing, and bottom line this horse is probably recieving more/better care than a lot of other peoples horses. If she wants to do it why not let her?

And like she already stated if something is terribly wrong she will put him down but until then let her help this horse


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for you to be willing to help this horse. I agree with both sides to put him down and keep him alive it would be a hard choice to make. I have a german shepherd who I am pretty close to putting down I have had him since he was 8 weeks old and he is 11 years now, but his back legs are very weak he has no pain just weakness. For me it is quality of life and I want him to go with dignity I see to many people letting animals suffer because they dont want to let go of them and they put their feelings before the animal. Sure I can dump a ton of money into him with hip replacement, but its not worth it shepherds dont have a long lifespan like a small dog does and 39 is old for a horse. I feel your pain and dread the day. Good luck with him.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

I understand and respect all the opinions expressed here. The world has room for all of us and we each have our own reasons for how we feel. Because of my feelings I operate a non-profit end of life sanctuary for old, blind and perminately injured horses. We take the horses nobdy else wants. Our biggest concern is quality of life for these horses. They live here until they cross Rainbow Bridge. 
When I loaded Pete in the trailer I made a promise to him we would take this only as far as he wants to go. I truely believe a horse will tell you when they are done. So far I have had 2 do so. Pete isn't ready to give up. His behavior shows that he is still strong willed and determined.
I have a responcilbility to this old guy to give him the best care I can whether its for 1 day, 1 month, 1 year or 10 years. I look at him sometimes and wonder if I'm doing the right thing then he'll see me and call to me and my doubts vanish. He is happy and we will do our best to get him healthy so he can enjoy the rest of his life no matter how long that may be. He deserves that much.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Micki O said:


> I understand and respect all the opinions expressed here. The world has room for all of us and we each have our own reasons for how we feel. Because of my feelings I operate a non-profit end of life sanctuary for old, blind and perminately injured horses. We take the horses nobdy else wants. Our biggest concern is quality of life for these horses. They live here until they cross Rainbow Bridge.
> When I loaded Pete in the trailer I made a promise to him we would take this only as far as he wants to go. I truely believe a horse will tell you when they are done. So far I have had 2 do so. Pete isn't ready to give up. His behavior shows that he is still strong willed and determined.
> I have a responcilbility to this old guy to give him the best care I can whether its for 1 day, 1 month, 1 year or 10 years. I look at him sometimes and wonder if I'm doing the right thing then he'll see me and call to me and my doubts vanish. He is happy and we will do our best to get him healthy so he can enjoy the rest of his life no matter how long that may be. He deserves that much.


<3 This sums it up.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i love old horses and i think the fact that the OP has a sanctuary for elderly horses is great, and definitely something that i would like to do someday. i think most people take the position "whats the point," but to me the point is out of respect for the animal. 

OP found him in terrible conditions and he obviously hadn't had a quality life for who knows how long, and she giving him the love and care he needs before he passes. I don't see anything wrong with that. I think all older horses deserve to be treated well rather than disposed of after all that they do for us, and if someone has the means for this i applaud them. 

There's definitely a line between selfishly keeping alive vs. allowing to live and in my opinion the OP knows this and hasn't suggested anything otherwise.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Micki O said:


> I understand and respect all the opinions expressed here. The world has room for all of us and we each have our own reasons for how we feel. Because of my feelings I operate a non-profit end of life sanctuary for old, blind and perminately injured horses. We take the horses nobdy else wants. Our biggest concern is quality of life for these horses. They live here until they cross Rainbow Bridge.
> When I loaded Pete in the trailer I made a promise to him we would take this only as far as he wants to go. I truely believe a horse will tell you when they are done. So far I have had 2 do so. Pete isn't ready to give up. His behavior shows that he is still strong willed and determined.
> I have a responcilbility to this old guy to give him the best care I can whether its for 1 day, 1 month, 1 year or 10 years. I look at him sometimes and wonder if I'm doing the right thing then he'll see me and call to me and my doubts vanish. He is happy and we will do our best to get him healthy so he can enjoy the rest of his life no matter how long that may be. He deserves that much.


I couldnt agree more they do have a way of letting us know. I bet it is very rewarding and very hard thing to do running sanctuary like that, but I respect what you do for animals others throw away because they are old, blind, ect. They all deserve a chance in life.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Every animal I've ever had as a companion has had to be put to sleep ultimately - usually at a ripe old age. And every single one of them has found a way to tell me that they're ready to go. IMO a quiet, peaceful passing is the last gift I can give to my critters, and when they say it's time, it's time whether I'm ready for it or not. They *know* and they *definitely* tell you when, if you're listening. 

The old-folks home for horses isn't a job I could do, any more than I could be a vet. My emotions get too wrapped up. But I am deeply grateful that there are people who can and will do this job.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I think all older horses deserve to be treated well rather than disposed of after all that they do for us


This exactly! So when a horse cant race anymore just through it out? Or when their show career is over, they are done with too? Or if they cant run barrels anymore just be done with them? 

With how much these animals do for us the least we can do is let them live out a nice life. I dont like how people just dispose of them, for how much they do for us. Im not some PETA freak but they deserve a nice life until the end


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

A friend of mine and I spent 4 hours clipping Pete this afternoon. We'd work for awhile then let him off the lead. He'd wander off for a few minutes then come back to us and the pile of hair. As you can see the more we clipped and brushed,the whiter he got. We got all the deep matts out and now I can use a cury comb on him effectively. My friend doesn't think he's been shed out in 2 or 3 years. When we got done 
Pete actually shook which I hadn't seem him do before. We didn't go too short because we didn't want to shock his system. And of course its going to be chilly for the next few nights :sad: We decided to try a light weight blanket/rain sheet on him tonight since its going to be 50 and raining. He didn't mind that at all so he's in a nice blue rain coat for the night. 
His eating is doing much better too. With 3 doses of antibiotics in him he already seems to be picking up. He even kicked at my husband :shock: (Pete was asleep and hubby touched his hip) It wasn't a high kick - maybe 6 inches or so off the ground and came no where near hubby. And I know that behavior is very bad and I did scold him :wink: but inside I was really happy.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks so...boney. I really can't wait to see him progress over the next few months. I think that you are doing amazing things with your life Mick O and you should be so proud of yourself for having the type of heart that you do. So many old, sick and injured horses (and other animals) are just disposed of because people don't think they are worth the time, effort and money. But looking into Pete's eyes makes everything that you are going through worth-while doesn't it?

I'm so glad that Pete has perked up and is back to heartily eating his meals. He needs all the calories that he can get.

Have you increased his feed since you've had him?


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

All of these pictures make me so sad... how dare people feel they can allow a horse to deteriorate like this, old or not! And yet I am incredibly happy at the same time, he has found a place where he will be loved until he decides to pass. You are a true angel Micki O <3


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He is one handsome bay roan, can't wait to see what he looks like as he progresses.
He is a well built horse, any ideas on his past or has he always been a pasture horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I see pretty decent conformation even without the weight and muscle. I am so excited to see him fill out. He is going to be beautiful.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

What a sweet horse, I love old horses <33

Good luck with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Pete crossed Rainbow Bridge this morning about 7:30. He went down about 5 and couldn't get up. I sat with his head in my lap and waited for the vet. He was just too worn out. 
Thank you to everyone for your support. Pete and I really appreciated it.
How does a horse get so far into your heart so quickly?
Love you Petie


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Awww...made me tear up 

You can run pain free in the never ending pastures, Pete!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Poor Pete...RIP. He knew love in his last days, good for you!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry Pete didnt make it. At least for his last few days of life he was loved and cared for and knew that. In some ways so sad in others such a blessing that he has gone on to green pastures and freedom.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He died happy and loved ... we should all be so blessed....


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

R.I.P Pete :'(


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, he knew he was loved and cared for at the end.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RIP Pete, I'm glad you had a little while to be loved.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Aww...that's the message I didn't want to see. At least he got a taste of the good life. I'm sure he'll be waiting with the rest of the herd for you on the other side of that Bridge.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe, poor Pete. At least he knew true kindness for the past few weeks of his life. How sad. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

When i read that my heart just about dropped... im so thankful for what you have done for this horse and we all know that he is too, he will be your little angel waiting for you!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Omg I'm so sorry! At least he crossed over in your lap and not anyone else's!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Awww Micki I am so sorry for your loss...
It's not an easy thing to go thru...
You gave him love...
He was grand ol' gentleman
You are young again now Petey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness, my heart stopped for a moment then when I read that. I even gasped and picked up my phone to text a friend who was also following this amazing story.

RIP Pete, you got the chance to die in the arms of an angel... he would have been very happy to spend that time with you. What a wonderful treasure of inspiration to us all. I'm sure he'll be in your heart forever and I'm still so thankful that Pete came to you. 

Thinking of you and all those affected.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, bless you for making his last days good ones. RIP Pete.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow. I'm crying:'(

I was really rooting for this guy, I was so excited to see him get better.

God bless you for making his last days worth while. He deserved to e happy before he passed. Congrats Pete, you found a real angel. I can't imagine how happy you must be to be out of pain, in heaven running around, 100 pounds over weight...don't even know you Pete, but I grew attached (as much as one can through a screen) to you..love you and the one who gave you the love that you needed before you could cross the rainbow bridge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

It has been a hard day. I hadn't realised just how much time I had been spending with Pete. Most of the day I spent alot of time in the barn with my other horses. Its amazing how much comfort they give when you really need it.

Thank you everyone. You all have been part of Pete's life these last 3 weeks and are sharing my sorrows. As many of you said, Pete is happy and healthy and in his prime again. I hope someday I get to see him that way.


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry Micki O at least he passed on knowing he was loved and he had the best care while you had him. He will forever be in your heart. Rest in peace Pete.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I bet he is running the clouds with my Breezey girl and kicking up a storm. R.I.P. Petey.

Micki you did a good thing, thank you.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

How are you doing micki?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I did not see that Pete had passed away until now. I am very sorry for your loss. Thank you for doing such a wonderful and kind thing! He passed loved, that meant so much.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

R.I.P Pete. I have been silently stalking this thread, but only just found out. You did everything you could, and he passed in a wonderful, caring environment.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for your kind words. For some reason its been hard loosing Pete. I have thought about everything I did and if I could have done something more or different. I have had to put 2 other horses down whom I had for years and it didn't affect me as bad as Petie's death. I still can see him standing in the pasture by the house and once in a while I think I hear him. Stupid huh?
I run an end of life sanctuary. Death is ineviditable so I'm a little angry at myself for letting Pete's death bother me. Maybe its because it was unexpected or because he should have had a better life. I don't know. All I know is if another horse comes along in Pete's shape, I'll be first in line to give them a home and care for them as long as God permits.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Micki. RIP, Pete.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

D: 
Crying after reading through this thread! I'm so sorry for your loss! But it's better he had a taste of the good life in his last days!  praying. RIP Pete. </3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

I know what you mean I get do with people that treat those wiyh voices or choices do poorly. It is hard to write it off to ignorance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

You made Petey'so last days full of love and no fears.
Sorry for the mistakes in my postings I don't have spell check more like spell guess and have to be quick before I'm bumped off.
Anyways and thank you for not giving up. It's a hard job you took on Micki.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

God decided it was Petey's time to come home.
Darn it's to early in the morning to cry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

A tribute to Petey
Don't cry for the horses that life has set free.
A millions white horses forever to be.
They were ours as a gift but never to keep.
As they close their eyes forever to sleep.
Their spirits abound on silver wings.
They fly 11 millions against the blue sky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Look up into heaven you'll see them above.
The horses we lost the horses we loved.
Manes and tails flowing as they gallop thru time.
They were never yours they were never mine.
Don't cry for the horses they will be bavk some day.
When our time has come they'll show us the way.
Do you hear that soft nicker close to your ear?
Don't cry for the horses love the ones that here.
R.I.P Petey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry he couldn't be with you longer, but I think it was amazing for you to make his last days so wonderful and full of love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

*Time to go*

Micki, by my count you gave the old fella about three weeks extra on top of his very fair innings by horse standards. From your photo, he’d been hanging onto life for some time. Maybe he had been looking after the lady you collected him from. Who knows. Does it matter now.

In this life we all have to come to terms with the undeniable fact that the lights do finally go out for all living creatures. That’s all of us - no exception. When the lights do start to flicker and dim, it is only a question of time before everything goes dark. Some of us get the idea that then we move up to a higher place, which would be nice. Maybe. It is a soothing notion. I’ll subscribe to any religion which reckons it will take me on. However for me acceptance would depend on the climate and whether or not I knew anyone already up there. Oh, and what the deal was. I would not want to be washing the dishes all day and every day. And I like a glass of wine with my lunch and also me and my hairie cob Joe would want to go for a ride together again. Otherwise I can’t see any point in joining that club. I certainly would not want to have to sing: ‘Hallelujah.’ too often. Anyway, I have a lousy singing voice.

As for your Pete, well from the photo, he didn’t look too good when he said: ’BiBi‘. In his new life, would he be issued with a new body? Maybe he finally thought it was his time to go. Perhaps he saw it as his time to catch the train after all his master had already gone on. My guess is that Pete may have narrowly missed a few earlier trains. At his age, he really was on borrowed time. 

Now if he was the only likely recipient in this harsh world for your undoubted tender loving care, then maybe I, and some of the other HForum members might think differently, but there are loads of deserving cases out there.

Vaguely I get the idea that by rescuing Pete you might have saved a little despair from the lady who gave you the Old Chap. Watching her husband die over two years must have been hard. In such circumstances it would call for some strength for her to take on the burden of making decisions about euthanasia, especially of a faithful animal companion. However in this modern age, the vet makes it an easy route to follow. They can offer a dignified and peaceful way for an animal to move on to pastures ethereal especially after so much neglect even if unintentional.

All of we horse owners have to come to terms with the fact that the object of our keeping domesticated pets is to give some quality of life to a different species of animal in return for companionship. The trouble is that our human lifespan is much longer than those of horses or dogs. And unfortunately we can’t always tell accurately when it is time for them to leave and make their own way.

Micki, you did your best. Well done. But I for one would like next to see you give tender loving care to a younger equine who could hang around for a little longer than Pete managed. Pete didn’t get much time to eat some spring grass, which in any case might have been bad for him. 

Perhaps Pete just wanted to meet up with his master again.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im so sorry. But its amazing that you gave him thislong living in love and comfort. Thank you for looking past his age and seeing an old gentleman who deserved to end his life with dignity.


----------

